# Dog wont jump and walks slowly



## pegsgirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, i have a 6 year old female shiz tzu, had her since she was 9 weeks old, over the past few days she has been unable to jump up on the sofa/bed, and when i take her out for her daily walks she walks so slow. normally she is very active and runs around throwing her toys up in the air, but she just cant be bothered just now. She is eating/drinking and toileting ok, she did have a tummy bug a month ago which ended up her being admitted into the Vets over night but was and has been fine up until last week.
Any ideas please.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

what does your vet say?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You need to get to the vet, it sounds as if your dog is in great discomfort if not pain


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

pegsgirl said:


> Hi, i have a 6 year old female shiz tzu, had her since she was 9 weeks old, over the past few days she has been unable to jump up on the sofa/bed, and when i take her out for her daily walks she walks so slow. normally she is very active and runs around throwing her toys up in the air, but she just cant be bothered just now. She is eating/drinking and toileting ok, she did have a tummy bug a month ago which ended up her being admitted into the Vets over night but was and has been fine up until last week.
> Any ideas please.


Not wanting to jump up on things, and walking slowly and not being enthusiastic about walks are usually signs of pain and discomfort quite possibly joint back or ligament problems, as its gone on for a few days now see needs to see a vet and have a full examination including orthopaedic exam


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Another vote for vet here.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I would guess that your dog is in pain and would hope that you see your vet asap


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Please get your little one checked by a vet the earlier the better!


----------



## pegsgirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, I had been to the vet prior to my post, the vet had put her on antibiotics, i had to take her back today and the vet has now given her an anti inflammatory injection and a further course of medication, he said there is nothing obviously wrong with her but may have pulled a muscle in her back, he said she doesn't seem to be in pain, He has also emptied her Anal Glands, contrary to what i have been told dogs don't normally need them manually emptying its a natural process according to my Vet. I have to take her back on Friday if she doesn't improve.. that said she jumps on the couch now and again depending on her mood, My vet said i have done all the right things for her, massaging her back and tummy and keeping her quite, so slowly she is improving... Thanks for all your advice and i will keep you updated.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Does she ever hold up a hind leg when she's trotting?

Sometimes, luxating patellas can cause this behaviour. Did your vet check her legs?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad the vet doesn't think it's serious. However, if she was mine, I don't think I'd be letting her jump on the sofa for a while


----------



## pegsgirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes the vet gave her a full MOT, he has suggested a further investigation with blood tests x ray etc if it continues. 

I don't encourage her to jump on sofa, but if i'm out and i come into her sitting on sofa i cant really stop her. 
My pooch is my sole mate, i adore her and wouldn't allow anything to hurt her, subject to me sitting with her 24 hours a day i cant stop her...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

pegsgirl said:


> Yes the vet gave her a full MOT, he has suggested a further investigation with blood tests x ray etc if it continues.
> 
> I don't encourage her to jump on sofa, but if i'm out and i come into her sitting on sofa i cant really stop her.
> My pooch is my sole mate, i adore her and wouldn't allow anything to hurt her, subject to me sitting with her 24 hours a day i cant stop her...


Oh I know that one. My silly old fool of a dog with his dicky legs still gets on the sofa occassionally when I'm out 

I'm thinking of blocking it off when I'm out


----------



## pegsgirl (Feb 20, 2014)

i know what you mean, you can do everything possible to stop them, but when your out they love their comforts, mine jumps on sofa and then jumps at the scatter cushion to flatten them so she can lie on them.  I tidy the house every day and make sure my cushions are all plumped up, and 1 by 1 she flattens them all!! Bless her, as long as she is comfy who cares, makes a change from the hubby messing them up!!!!!!!!


----------

